# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Where Russians Go Wrong in Spoken English. Автор  Lynn Visso

## Lampada

http://www.alleng.ru/d/engl/engl85.htm 
Аннотация:   _Where Russians Go Wrong in Spoken English by Lynn Visson  
«Русские проблемы в английской речи (слова и фразы в контексте двух культур)» — одновременно учебник, путеводитель по устному английскому языку и сборник упражнений. Книга адресована тем, кто начал говорить на этом языке, но подчас выражает свои мысли и чувства ошибочно или неадекватно. Почему возникают такие ошибки и неточности и как их устранить, автор объясняет путем сравнения культуры США и России, а следовательно, и того контекста, который стоит за грамматическими конструкциями двух языков и их ключевыми словами, за фразами, отражающими нормы этикета и поведения, за отношением русских и американцев ко времени и разговорам за столом, за жестами и телодвижениями. Отдельной главой выделена тема, связанная с так называемым позитивным мышлением и политкорректностью в Америке. Чтобы дать возможность читателю закрепить полученные знания, каждая глава завершается серией упражнений. Книга написана Lynn Visson — автором учебника и практикума по синхронному переводу с русского языка на английский, многократно переиздававшихся в нашей стране. Непременным условием для овладения материалом, изложенным в настоящей публикации, является знание базового словаря и грамматики английского языка._  
Lynn Visson: former staff interpreter at the United Nations.

----------

